# New 2009 ESP/LTD content



## awesomeaustin (Dec 11, 2008)

So, I got the new ESP/LTD price list for my store and was surprised and very excited to see quite a few new models for 2009. They did cut a bunch of models in favor of the new ones, but the new ones, while there aren't any pictures, made my pants tight.

New models include:
(3) Kirk Hammett 2 ESP, 1 LTD. KH-2 Ouija Sigs. 1 White 1 Black, LTD version of Ouija
(2) James Hetfield 1 ESP, 1 LTD. ESP Iron Cross Eclipse Limited Edition 30 in US, LTD Iron Cross Limited 300 in US
(4) Alexi Sigs 2 ESP's 1 LTD, one with Scythe inlays
(1) George Lynch LTD version of the Tiger model
(3) Will Adler, 1 ESP, 2LTD. Black camo replaces all green camo models
(2) Gus G. 1 ESP, 1 LTD. All are hardtail now. no Gus G. models have FR's
(1) Wayne Static EX replaced by V. Same pickguard
(2) Page Hamilton, 1 ESP, 1 LTD. Both are Distressed Magenta
(1) Dan Jacobs EX replaced by V. Same finish
(1) EC-1000 FR Eclipse with a floyd rose, see thru black flamed maple finish
(7) Graphic Series: 3 EX's, 2 Vipers, 1 EC, 1 M-series
(1) LTD AX Series: AX-401FM
(3) LTD EC Series: EC-401VF, EC-401, EC-401, EC-401FM
(2) LTD EX Series: EX-401, EX-401DX:flamed maple top, FR!!!, matching headstock
(1) LTD F Series: F-401FM
(1) LTD FM Series: FM-418, New 8 string replacing FM-408
(1) LTD FX Series: FX-401SM, Spalted Maple
(2) LTD H Series: H-401FM, H-401
(2) LTD MH Series: MH-401QM, MHB-401 Baritone
(1) LTD MH-NT Series: MH-401QMNT
(1) LTD PB Series: PB-401, White with black P-rails, Goldtop with creme P-rails.
(4) LTD Viper Series: VB-401, Viper-401, Viper-401FM, Viper-417 7 string
(2) LTD V series: V-401, V-401DX flamed maple top, FR, Matching headstock

and thats pretty much it, alot of these took the place of the older models, specifically the 500 series is pretty much gone, and all of the 401 series stuff is Indonesian made. I'm pretty stoked about the new EX's. But no new 7's

Just thought I'd give everyone a heads up!


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2008)

Sweeet. I like that sound of the V-401's


----------



## Benraldo (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm interested to see the new finish on the Paige Hamilton model, may actually have to pick one of those up.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 11, 2008)

I wonder how the Indonesian stuff plays


----------



## awesomeaustin (Dec 11, 2008)

i had an old EX-50 that was Indo made, and it was sweet, good sound, frets were perfect. I can't wait to see this stuff at NAMM.

You can already see the new Dan Jacobs V, and the new Will Alder black camo models in the custom shop gallery on ESP's webiste.

Dan Jacob's V:






Will Adler's New black camo EC:


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing the 417 and 418.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2008)

Damn you for giving me ESP GAS.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Dec 11, 2008)

I know what you mean. I'm going to have to get the EX with FR. It's calling me


----------



## thedownside (Dec 11, 2008)

must have the new willie adler


----------



## antiochband (Dec 11, 2008)

MAYBE if the Static V had a 25.5 scale. Besides that, nothing really gives me the GAS.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Dec 11, 2008)

the PB-401 is GAS inducing, with the creme P-rails, sweeeet


----------



## DSilence (Dec 11, 2008)

Haha I ordered an EC500 because there were only a few left, over the EC401. I dont know why but they told me ESP were moving the factory.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2008)

I just read something I want more info on. the FM-418! Is it a 27" scale? or still the 25.5"??


----------



## awesomeaustin (Dec 11, 2008)

I think its the same thing, just a new number


----------



## noodleplugerine (Dec 11, 2008)

No new ESP standard models? No new finishes?

Ugh.

I'd love a standard series Horizon-III.


----------



## raisingfear101 (Dec 11, 2008)

im still waiting for an EX 7 string


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2008)

awesomeaustin said:


> I think its the same thing, just a new number



It better be different somehow. Like made of Mahogny or something. 27" would be better  I can live with Basswood if its a 27" scale



raisingfear101 said:


> im still waiting for an EX 7 string



you not the only one man.


----------



## killiansguitar (Dec 11, 2008)

Those inlays on the Willie Adler signature are fucking horrid! Such an ugly ass guitar for such a spectacular player. Whatever though, its his sig. not mine. I think the "Virginia Is For Lovers" sentence on the back of the guitar is a pretty original idea though, thats the only guitar i've ever seen that has a graphic/writing on the back of the neck.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2008)

killiansguitar said:


> Those inlays on the Willie Adler signature are fucking horrid! Such an ugly ass guitar for such a spectacular player. Whatever though, its his sig. not mine. I think the "Virginia Is For Lovers" sentence on the back of the guitar is a pretty original idea though, thats the only guitar i've ever seen that has a graphic/writing on the back of the neck.



I think I have seen a few like that. BUT that sentence is kind of a Hawthorne Heights thing. just they have a song called "Ohio is for Lovers"


----------



## Luuk (Dec 11, 2008)

noodleplugerine said:


> I'd love a standard series Horizon-III.



. A 7-string version of the Horizon would be awesome!


----------



## RiffRaff (Dec 11, 2008)

Page hamilton sig in distressed Magenta. Fuck yes! 

Must save for ESP version


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 11, 2008)

raisingfear101 said:


> im still waiting for an EX 7 string


 
+1


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 11, 2008)

Um, Can you elaborate on Colour Scheme and Placements IE is it gonna be Black flamed Flying v with Floyd and Red with Stop tail or....??? Graphics too...


----------



## awesomeaustin (Dec 11, 2008)

Yoshi said:


> Um, Can you elaborate on Colour Scheme and Placements IE is it gonna be Black flamed Flying v with Floyd and Red with Stop tail or....??? Graphics too...


The DX models, IE, EX-401DX, V-401DX are see thru black flamed maple with FR bridges. The list that I got does not have the pickups, inlays, # of frets, or scale length. I don't know where you got the red with stop tailpiece but that was on the Michael Amott sigs last year.

The graphics models, there are 3 or 4 different graphics, one was called Clockwork Zombie, Outlaw, Avatar, Screaming Skull, Metal Mulisha. No pics tho




twiztedchild said:


> I think I have seen a few like that. BUT that sentence is kind of a Hawthorne Heights thing. just they have a song called "Ohio is for Lovers"



The original quote is actual "Virgina is for lovers" Hawthorne Heights changed it to Ohio is for lovers.



raisingfear101 said:


> im still waiting for an EX 7 string


+10000000000000000


----------



## BigPhi84 (Dec 11, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> I think I have seen a few like that. BUT that sentence is kind of a Hawthorne Heights thing. just they have a song called "Ohio is for Lovers"




Um, no. "Virginia is for Lovers" is Virginia's official tourism slogan.

Virginia is for Lovers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 11, 2008)

yeah the virginia thing has been around forever man 

that black camo thing is THE BOMB though


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2008)

awesomeaustin said:


> The original quote is actual "Virgina is for lovers" Hawthorne Heights changed it to Ohio is for lovers.





BigPhi84 said:


> Um, no. "Virginia is for Lovers" is Virginia's official tourism slogan.
> 
> Virginia is for Lovers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





D-EJ915 said:


> yeah the virginia thing has been around forever man
> 
> that black camo thing is THE BOMB though



Well, I didnt know.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 11, 2008)

any pix?


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2008)

BlindingLight7 said:


> any pix?



I don't think they released any pics yet


----------



## antiochband (Dec 11, 2008)

I wish this fucker would go into production :


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2008)

antiochband said:


> I wish this fucker would go into production :



doubt it. most likely all his 7 strings will end up going OUT of pruduction, if he keeps his 8 strings and uses them as his main guitars. his video on the ESP site, I think, he said that he went to 7 because of Meshuggah using 7s and now he is going to 8s for the same reason  However It would be badass if it did go into production


----------



## Variant (Dec 11, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> I think I have seen a few like that. BUT that sentence is kind of a Hawthorne Heights thing. just they have a song called "Ohio is for Lovers"



"Virgina Is For Lovers" is Virgina's state motto, hence, Adler, a Virgina native using it on his guitar. Makes perfect sense.

However, Ohio's slogan is not "Ohio Is For Lovers", and Hawthorne Heights misuse of the slogan has led them to change their actual slogan to "Ohio Is For Emo Fags".


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 11, 2008)

My guess is they'll keep an ltd sig-7 for a while but I doubt the esp 7 strings will stay in production.

As someone from Ohio and who goes back atleast a few times a year I can honestly say I've never seen near as many Emos in Cincinnati or Columbus as I do in Philadelphia or New York.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> My guess is they'll keep an ltd sig-7 for a while but I doubt the esp 7 strings will stay in production.
> 
> As someone from Ohio and who goes back atleast a few times a year I can honestly say I've never seen near as many Emos in Cincinnati or Columbus as I do in Philadelphia or New York.



they spread like a computer virus man. They ARE everywhere. like the Matrix. Watch out one may just "pop" up next to you talking about how their lives suck because Wal-Mart doesn't carry their favorite shade of Black


----------



## mat091285 (Dec 11, 2008)

antiochband said:


> I wish this fucker would go into production :



More pics for you to GAS

guitarsatbmusic/esp_cs_stef-t7 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 11, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> they spread like a computer virus man. They ARE everywhere. like the Matrix. Watch out one may just "pop" up next to you talking about how their lives suck because Wal-Mart doesn't carry their favorite shade of Black


 
I'm well aware. I remember when my old band's drummer went emo. Yeah that ended terribly. Haven't seen the kid since (been 4.5 years now)


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> I'm well aware. I remember when my old band's drummer went emo. Yeah that ended terribly. Haven't seen the kid since (been 4.5 years now)



Wow. a friend of mine is like doing a reversed EMO transfer thing. He is starting to get more into metal and 7 string guitas. the band he is in the guitarist plays 7 strings and they are a metal band. So in maybe about a year he will NOT be emo anymore.



Back on topic, I still want the info on that FM-418!!!!!


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 11, 2008)

I do aswell. A picture would be nice as well.


----------



## antiochband (Dec 11, 2008)

mat091285 said:


> More pics for you to GAS
> 
> guitarsatbmusic/esp_cs_stef-t7 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting



just... wow. Whose pics are those?


I *love* this one of his, too:






He isn't the greatest guitarist, but he sure does have good taste.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> I do aswell. A picture would be nice as well.



Yes it would. It would be awesome if it is a 27" scale instead of a 25.5" but kept the Neck-Thru  Or hell even if they slap a Maple top on it that would make it a bit cooler then it is now  butI dought that is the case as to the fact that they seem to use the "FM" or "QM" after the number to id that it has a maple top


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Dec 11, 2008)

Man So much GAS for new EX and FM models!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 11, 2008)

I really dig the black camo finish on the Adler model!


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 11, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Yes it would. It would be awesome if it is a 27" scale instead of a 25.5" but kept the Neck-Thru  Or hell even if they slap a Maple top on it that would make it a bit cooler then it is now  butI dought that is the case as to the fact that they seem to use the "FM" or "QM" after the number to id that it has a maple top


 
If it's 27" and built better than the Decent at best 408 at my local sam ash I'll be all over it.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> If it's 27" and built better than the Decent at best 408 at my local sam ash I'll be all over it.



so will I. especially if they keep the price at around $999-$1240.


----------



## metaljohn (Dec 12, 2008)

awesomeaustin said:


> So, I got the new ESP/LTD for my store and was surprised and very excited to see quite a few new models for 2009. They did cut a bunch of models in favor of the new ones, but the new one, while there aren't any pictures, made my pants tight.
> 
> New models include:
> (3) Kirk Hammett 2 ESP, 1 LTD. KH-2 Ouija Sigs. 1 White 1 Black, LTD version of Ouija
> ...



What's the name of your store?

I may have to stop by sometime.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 12, 2008)

I wonder if this is going to be another color next year


----------



## Piledriver (Dec 12, 2008)

a OUIJA? i thought they cant produce those anymore?

but anyhow,i want too a cool Stef guitar,he has guitar that have such cool paintjobs...


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 12, 2008)

Piledriver said:


> a OUIJA? i thought they cant produce those anymore?
> 
> but anyhow,i want too a cool Stef guitar,he has guitar that have such cool paintjobs...



I thought that too. there was a article somewhere about only being 2 in existenceand one is with Kirk the other I think belongs to the guy that runs the USA ESP part. or they burned it and buried it. it was something crazy like that


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 12, 2008)

No new sevens OR eights?!?!


----------



## winterlover (Dec 13, 2008)

PICS OF FR V's NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Dec 13, 2008)

metaljohn said:


> What's the name of your store?
> 
> I may have to stop by sometime.



Brindley's music. We just got the price list, we aren't ESP dealers yet, but I'm trying to persuade my boos to drop Dean and get LTD.

fingers crossed


----------



## F1Filter (Dec 13, 2008)

RiffRaff said:


> Page hamilton sig in distressed Magenta. Fuck yes!
> 
> Must save for ESP version



+1. I've been trying for some time to get my hands on ESP version of his sig model. But all dealers around these parts were only going to stock the LTD version. 

This in a distressed Magenta color though. Oh this will be a quest for me. Yes it will.


----------



## yevetz (Dec 13, 2008)

(1) LTD FM Series: FM-418, New 8 string replacing FM-408


----------



## Brord (Dec 13, 2008)

Been planning on buying myself a viper 407 as soon as I have the cash but now with the viper 417 coming up, I'm curious how it will hold it's ground against the 407.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 13, 2008)

Variant said:


> "Virgina Is For Lovers" is Virgina's state motto, hence, Adler, a Virgina native using it on his guitar. Makes perfect sense.
> 
> However, Ohio's slogan is not "Ohio Is For Lovers", and Hawthorne Heights misuse of the slogan has led them to change their actual slogan to "Ohio Is For Emo Fags".


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 13, 2008)

yevetz said:


> (1) LTD FM Series: FM-418, New 8 string replacing FM-408







7deadlysins666 said:


> No new sevens OR eights?!?!



Yes the FM-418 is the new 8 string


----------



## Piledriver (Dec 13, 2008)

i might be interested in a Gus G hardtail,i love stars 
meh why the ninja is discontinued? the new one had 25.5 and not 24.75


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 13, 2008)

Piledriver said:


> i might be interested in a Gus G hardtail,i love stars
> meh why the ninja is discontinued? the new one had 25.5 and not 24.75



Mostlikely because Ammot went to Dean guitars for his "New Sig" apparntly they throw him a bunh of cash and he accepted it like Mustaine did  I liked the ESP model sig from both of them and Hell ESP makes better guitars but they went to dean anyways.

Michael Amott of Arch Enemy - Carcass

Just so you can read. 


But anyways, How did everyone miss the Viper 417?



awesomeaustin said:


> (4) LTD Viper Series: VB-401, Viper-401, Viper-401FM, *Viper-417 7 string*
> *But no new 7's*




Hw did you miss that man?  its ok I missed it too.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 14, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Mostlikely because Ammot went to Dean guitars for his "New Sig" apparntly they throw him a bunh of cash and he accepted it like Mustaine did  I liked the ESP model sig from both of them and Hell ESP makes better guitars but they went to dean anyways.
> 
> Michael Amott of Arch Enemy - Carcass
> 
> ...



Hmm 417 instead of 407..... let me guess....... EMG, stop tail, flat black.......identical to the 407, but 100 bucks more expensive because of that 1.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Dec 14, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Hmm 417 instead of 407..... let me guess....... EMG, stop tail, flat black.......identical to the 407, but 100 bucks more expensive because of that 1.



exactly, the 1 basically means they moved ot a new factory, or they make them in a different country, I think Indonesia. Im 99.99999&#37; sure its going to look exactly the same.

same with the FM-418. It's probably not going to be any different


----------



## Piledriver (Dec 14, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Mostlikely because Ammot went to Dean guitars for his "New Sig" apparntly they throw him a bunh of cash and he accepted it like Mustaine did  I liked the ESP model sig from both of them and Hell ESP makes better guitars but they went to dean anyways.
> 
> Michael Amott of Arch Enemy - Carcass
> 
> Just so you can read.



i know,but i would really love a hardtail 25.5 V and just when they started making them he left


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 14, 2008)

awesomeaustin said:


> exactly, the 1 basically means they moved ot a new factory, or they make them in a different country, I think Indonesia. Im 99.99999% sure its going to look exactly the same.
> 
> same with the FM-418. It's probably not going to be any different


God I hope it means something else. like different wood or a trem or longer scale.



Piledriver said:


> i know,but i would really love a hardtail 25.5 V and just when they started making them he left



ESP does make a few V's now that are 25.5" scale. the main one is like a King V shape The ESP Guitar Company :: LTD Standard Guitars - V Series

and a Padget Sig V.
The ESP Guitar Company :: Michael Paget Signature Series

But if you were talking about getting the Ninja V in a 25.5" then Yeah that sucks


----------



## Duraesu (Dec 14, 2008)

the new Hetfield signature ESP...


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 14, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> God I hope it means something else. like different wood or a trem or longer scale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ninja is discontinued unfortunately...


----------



## awesomeaustin (Dec 15, 2008)

_velkan said:


> the new Hetfield signature ESP...



Thats it! only 30 made for the US


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Dec 15, 2008)

i would shit myself if esp made a horizon-7.with a floyd.and the new "h" headstock.not the cockstock.
ive never played and esp 7 string before though.
how do they play?


----------



## rufeo (Dec 15, 2008)

Wonder if they'll make this the Travis Miguel sig... never been a huge fan of silverbursts, but i dig it.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 15, 2008)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> i would shit myself if esp made a horizon-7.with a floyd.and the new "h" headstock.*not the cockstock*.
> ive never played and esp 7 string before though.
> how do they play?



 cockstocks rule your face!!






 

hell any new seven strings i would love


----------



## SamSam (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm an ESP/LTD whore, cant wait to see the goodies. I could do with a new sixer...


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 15, 2008)

SamSam said:


> I'm an ESP/LTD whore, cant wait to see the goodies. I could do with a new sixer...



Same here. But Im more of a Japanese made guitar whore 
I like Ibanez and ESP type stuff. Even if the guitars I CAN afford are made in Korea or somewhere else


----------



## awesomeaustin (Dec 15, 2008)

Hopefully they have all the new one on the wall at the NAMM show. If so, I'll take an ass load of pics


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 15, 2008)

awesomeaustin said:


> Hopefully they have all the new one on the wall at the NAMM show. If so, I'll take an ass load of pics



you better


----------



## awesomeaustin (Dec 16, 2008)

I will. I always do, last year I met Willie Adler, and Stef Carpenter out side the ESP booth havin a smoke, it was sick


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

awesomeaustin said:


> I will. I always do, last year I met Willie Adler, and Stef Carpenter out side the ESP booth havin a smoke, it was sick



Nice. I ish I could goto NAMM but I cant


----------



## jifgig (Dec 24, 2008)

antiochband said:


> MAYBE if the Static V had a 25.5 scale. Besides that, nothing really gives me the GAS.


Hey can you please give me a price on the 

kh ouija the esp version the black one please man thank you so much!!!!


----------



## mat091285 (Jan 1, 2009)

new ltd's --> The ESP Guitar Company :: News


----------



## goalie39 (Jan 1, 2009)

It would be incredible if they made a 7 string alexi style.
Why the hell don't they make more sevens. 
If They make them we will buy.


----------



## Shinto (Jan 1, 2009)

Meh. Not much changed imo. The black flamed maple looks nice though.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 1, 2009)

So basically the same damn things in different colors and paint jobs as they've been doing for a while. Except for those signature guitars which aren't interesting. I really thought the Wayne Static V would be cooler than it actually is...ah well. Not bad, just nothing outstanding


----------



## Shinto (Jan 1, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> So basically the same damn things in different colors and paint jobs as they've been doing for a while. Except for those signature guitars which aren't interesting. I really thought the Wayne Static V would be cooler than it actually is...ah well. Not bad, just nothing outstanding


----------



## That_One_Person (Jan 2, 2009)

V-401FR = drool


----------



## Pedro (Jan 2, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> I wonder how the Indonesian stuff plays



Like I said in another threads, I allready have the M-401.
The playability is awesome and, sorry but, I liked it much better than my friends korean made M-1000. Not saying that korean was bad, but that de Indonesian was sweet. Very low action, the fretwork was just perfect. 
The only complaint (and why I send it back so now i'm waiting for another one) was the paint job that had some flaws. Other than that it's just a killer guitar. ohh and btw they now have a Floyd Rose Special.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Jan 2, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> I wonder how the Indonesian stuff plays



This is a really odd question.

Surely the whole point about factories building guitars in the east is that they supposedly have worse quality control? So the range of good to bad is going to be greater? So its impossible to generalise "how the indonesian stuff plays".

A good guitar is good irrespective of where it's built, place of origin is only relevent when you're buying unseen, and you're taking a risk. If you're in a guitar shop the very best guitar in the whole shop could well be Indonesian.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 2, 2009)

noodleplugerine said:


> This is a really odd question.
> 
> Surely the whole point about factories building guitars in the east is that they supposedly have worse quality control? So the range of good to bad is going to be greater? So its impossible to generalise "how the indonesian stuff plays".
> 
> A good guitar is good irrespective of where it's built, place of origin is only relevent when you're buying unseen, and you're taking a risk. If you're in a guitar shop the very best guitar in the whole shop could well be Indonesian.



Very well said, good sir

Also, at the music store they have a LTD M-100 wich is just perfect in terms of playability and looks. And it is a Chinese one. And I can asure you that it has no flaws and my m-401 had some finish flaws...wtf, I guess I was unlucky with that one


----------



## Shannon (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm digging the new Page Hamilton sig.


----------

